# Not so much an How To as How I Did ! Spare Wheel



## scar02 (Feb 1, 2009)

Having had a puncture in the first four weeks and found that "Flatfree" gel is not all it was made out to be, I decided that a spare wheel was a must as I spend most of my time flying up and down motorways.

I spent a lot of time researching on here, other forums and the Internet and would like to thank all the guys that look at this before.

Parts used:
18" space saver spare wheel from Golf Mk 5 W1K0 601 027 B0 3C £65.45
Tool kit foam W8P0 012 109 E £ 8.18
T115/85R18 96 M Pirelli Spare Tyre £52.29
Ribbed rubber matting 3mm thick 900x1000mm £16.98
300x25x3mm mild steel
3 chain links
12mm plywood
12x10mm ridged foam tape

I always spend a lot of time planning, as my old metal work teacher always said, "measure twice cut once". I first made a template of the current tyre size to make sure it would fit next to the battery; I have standard 225/50R17 tyres with a diameter of 638mm. The next thing was to find a wheel tyre combination that would give as close a diameter as possible; the 115/85R18 spare is within 2.5%.
Picked up the wheel from Lookers VW and tried it for size over the Brake Calipers, good fit so now to find a tyre, this was a little more difficult to get hold of.



















I eventually found one in stock at Best Buy Tyres.co.uk that was fitted by Tyre Spot Ltd, Houghton-le-Street, very efficient and quick.

Getting started, I removed the boot floor and used the template to mark the right hand foam section, the left is removed as the wheel will take up most of the area, On the down side the Phone Module is held in this section and will need re-housing.










The floor pan at the point where the wheel will sit is uneven and allows the wheel to sit at an angle, to level it out I have glued two pieces of 12mm plywood together and placed under the wheel. In addition there are cables running diagonally across from the battery to just behind the rear seats on the near side there were moved to run parallel with the rear seat and held in place with double side tape and duct tape. There is sufficient play to allow the cables to be moved at there current length.










I made three anchor brackets for the strap I intend to use to hold the wheel in place; these are attached to the seat bracket, battery bracket and the bolt in the floor in front of the nearside taillight.



















To protect the floor pan and limit rubbing I placed rubber matting on the floor, what was left over I covered both sides of the plywood pad, the ribbing meshes together so helps stop the pad from moving. It will also make a good kneeling pad or level pad for the jack.



















As the section under the boot floor needs to rise 20mm to accommodate the wheel, I first marked the top edge of the foam that sits under the lip of the boot side trim and with a sharp craft knife removed 20mm.










Using lengths of 20mm thick ridged foam adhered to the base of the foam to raise it's height to the same level as the wheel I refitted it in the boot.



















I made a box section to fit behind the near side rear seat; this has been dimensioned to support the boot floor at this point. The box also makes a secure place to locate the phone module, which has been inserted into a cut out block of foam.










The wheel has been secured using a ratchet strap via the manufactured brackets; the last thing was to replace the boot floor, which fits just under the chrome tie down loops.










Now I just hope I don't need it!


----------



## cw955 (Apr 8, 2003)

Wow! I am researching how to do this for mine and you just saved me a load of work, thank you! Quality work [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Senator (Mar 4, 2009)

REALLY nice job, scar. Must think about doing it myself.
Tosh can this go in the KB?


----------



## tdijam (Aug 25, 2008)

I have fitted a spacesaver spare to myTDIC, using a MK 5 Golf GTi wheel. You are correct about the tyre size , the tyre fitted to the Golf wheel (125/70/18 ) is to small in diameter , i obtained an unused 115/85/18 tyre fitted to a Jaguar wheel from Ebay for £10, and fitted this tyre to the Golf wheel. Being 10mm narrower means it's also a better fit below the wheel cover.
I also bought from Audi, the spare wheel fasterner from a A3 which is mounted to a alloy bracket, secured to the boot floor.


----------



## jad (Apr 2, 2008)

Nice to see others having same idea. Perhaps Audi will sit up and listen and ditch the rubbish foam can.
This is my version posted sometime back, which uses the GTi wheel etc. Guess what , it was used within in a week after a blowout @ 70 mph, 40miles south of Aberdeen on a dark Sunday eve..ikes.. Space saver saved the day.. Cost of new tyre was a wooping £178.00.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Senator said:


> REALLY nice job, scar. Must think about doing it myself.
> Tosh can this go in the KB?


Yep, i'll add it.
**update** Added, but slightly reworded.


----------



## Senator (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks Tosh.
I like to think of the KB as my to-do list. [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## melltt (Oct 5, 2006)

Having read the excellent article on how to do a space saver spare wheel by scar02 at the end of June I decided to go ahead myself.

I have 245/40 18 so I assumed the wheel diameter needed to be 457.2mm(18 inch) +2x(245 x 40%) =457.2 + 196 = 653.2mm.

This matches the advised space saver of 115/85R 18 which is 457.2 +2x(115 x 85%) = 457.2 + 195.5 = 652.7mm.

Now I have the 115/85 tyre on the rim it measures about 653mm diameter but measuring the 245/40/18 on the car from the garage floor to the top the diameter is only about 630mm. Is this because the tread flattens at the bottom under load ?

I have seen another post that reported the static rolling circumference for a 245/40/18 to be 1992mm being almost the same as a 115/85/18 at 1991mm. When dividing by pi this gives a diameter of 633.8 mm which is what I am measuring on my garage floor for the 245/40. But it doesn't match the actual 653mm diameter of the space saver I am measuring.

I have also rolled out the space saver on the floor to get a circumference of around 1995mm which means the diameter should be 1995/pi = 634mm but it is around 650mm

Am I missing something here ? Or can someone confirm the 115/85 is OK for a 245/40 spare even though there seems to be a 20mm difference in diameter. :?: :?:


----------



## kdes24uk (May 10, 2007)

ha


tdijam said:


> I have fitted a spacesaver spare to myTDIC, using a MK 5 Golf GTi wheel. You are correct about the tyre size , the tyre fitted to the Golf wheel (125/70/18 ) is to small in diameter , i obtained an unused 115/85/18 tyre fitted to a Jaguar wheel from Ebay for £10, and fitted this tyre to the Golf wheel. Being 10mm narrower means it's also a better fit below the wheel cover.
> I also bought from Audi, the spare wheel fasterner from a A3 which is mounted to a alloy bracket, secured to the boot floor.


Can you post a pic of the speare wheel fastner/bracket please

Kev


----------



## scar02 (Feb 1, 2009)

melltt

I used the link below to work out the tyre size I needed for my 17" wheels.

http://www.ajdesigner.com/fl_tire/tire.php


----------



## dicdic (May 16, 2009)

Hi
Thanks done mine--dunno how to send photo.
I decided on RS18" for my TDI --couldn't source a 17". Checked at local tyre guys for fit and safety.
Fits very snuggly--took 20 mins.

Anyone wanting to do similar --NSEC Hullbridge 01702230268 have two more unused in stock (18") and charged me £25 plus vat.
Good idea whoever started this --much MORE room for beer and stuff under the lid -))
Dickie


----------



## touchwood (Nov 8, 2009)

OK, so this is a thicko question, but I'd like to be sure.......
"Get an 18" steel" etc, the standard alloys on the tdi are 17", so is this for folks who fitted 18"? Or good for 17"?
Very good article, great pics too. I will be doing this.
I share the author's view of emergency inflate kit. If the damage is severe, such as a split, you are stranded.
Well done.


----------



## scoobeesnac (Nov 12, 2009)

Maybe a stupid question, but wouldn't Audi rescue sort you out with a new tyre or at least get you to a garage?


----------



## jad (Apr 2, 2008)

Audi subcon to RAC. RAC will either change the space savre wheel for you or takeyou and car to an Audi garage. 
So without space saver to give time to source a new tyre, you'll prob pay through the nose buying a tyre from Audi..ouch!!! :mrgreen: .


----------



## scoobeesnac (Nov 12, 2009)

jad said:


> Audi subcon to RAC. RAC will either change the space savre wheel for you or takeyou and car to an Audi garage.
> So without space saver to give time to source a new tyre, you'll prob pay through the nose buying a tyre from Audi..ouch!!! :mrgreen: .


With Roadside & Relay - don't they offer a lift to home or destination of your choosing & then you could call out a mobile tyre fitter?


----------



## Americo (Jan 19, 2009)

scoobeesnac said:


> jad said:
> 
> 
> > Audi subcon to RAC. RAC will either change the space savre wheel for you or takeyou and car to an Audi garage.
> ...


These Quotes are assuming that AA actually comes and are able to provide adequate assistance....I can say from first hand where I live they could not when I needed them and it was a horrid experience ! 
Had I had the spare It would have been a slight annoyance for me to just change out the spare and be on my way. Instead I was left to fend for myself...AA was of no assistance at all and neither were any of the other tow facilities at 3:00am which is why I am also searching for a spare for the trunk....I always felt vulnerable not having one and my feelings were justified!


----------



## Americo (Jan 19, 2009)

scoobeesnac said:


> Maybe a stupid question, but wouldn't Audi rescue sort you out with a new tyre or at least get you to a garage?


Haha.....You would think!!!!! I waited 4 hours in the rain one night for them to call me back and tell me they had no one in the area equipped with a flatbed to collect my car............so NO to your question is the appropriate response. Once shame on AOA twice shame on me!


----------



## hanzo (Apr 6, 2009)

Thanks guys for putting this up! Im looking into doing it myself


----------



## PhantomTTS (Jul 7, 2009)

Is there anyone or anything out there which offers an addon spare wheel like this for those not equipped to do it themselves?  (I'm afraid I lack the tools  )


----------



## jad (Apr 2, 2008)

Since it's not official Audi, they are of no help.
Your not far from me in Hants. I could sort you out with the spare.


----------



## Dsm1212 (Feb 14, 2012)

Im thinking about doing this for my 09 tt 3.2 roadster which has 18" rims and run flats. But I'm not at all sure the full size tire would fit in the trunk if I ever got a flat. Does anyone know for sure?

Also with run flats I don't get a compressor or jack. Anyone have part numbers for those? I'd really like to buy regular winter tires in the fall and not run flats.

I might try to find some of these parts at a large junkyard I have nearby. Is the spare rim clearly marked with a part number or is there a size I should be looking for? Sounds like I can hunt golf or Jett's but what years?

I'm in the states if it makes a difference.

Thanks

Steve


----------



## jgtt2 (Jul 8, 2011)

tdijam,did you try the jaguar wheel first. ?


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

jgtt2 said:


> tdijam,did you try the jaguar wheel first. ?


Err this post was made back in 2009 and tdijam has not visited since Oct 2011 :?



> TDIJAM's USER STATISTICS
> Last visited:30 Oct 2011, 17:15


----------



## Dsm1212 (Feb 14, 2012)

Doesn't seem like there is a lot of recent interest in this kind of thing. Are people happy with their run-flats or maybe there are not as many of them fitted in the UK as there are in the US? If I can't fit a full tire in the trunk (the damaged one), then maybe I'll just get the compressor and a can of gunk so I can at least buy some normal tires. Does anyone have the part numbers for those? I suppose I can just buy one at the local autozone as long as it fits in the trunk location.

steve


----------



## christurbo (Mar 6, 2005)

I had a puncture and lost all pressure last week. Audi Recovery sent RAC who said I had 3 options:

1] Flat Bed home or to a garage.
2] Mobile tyre fitter at cost [£350 inc call out for a conti - but I had pots all around.
3] He would fill it with the gunk.

I chose option 3, got home and had my fitter come out to fit the correct tyre.

Space save would have been nice!


----------



## MoxieGirl (Feb 22, 2012)

This is such a great idea. Thanks for the info.

I've had 3 flats in about 11, years. So, not often, but still, better safe with a spare than sorry.

MG


----------



## jeremy r (Feb 3, 2012)

jad said:


> Nice to see others having same idea. Perhaps Audi will sit up and listen and ditch the rubbish foam can.
> This is my version posted sometime back, which uses the GTi wheel etc. Guess what , it was used within in a week after a blowout @ 70 mph, 40miles south of Aberdeen on a dark Sunday eve..ikes.. Space saver saved the day.. Cost of new tyre was a wooping £178.00.


----------



## 21212 (Nov 1, 2012)

I am trying to use the info in this thread to develop a spare for a TT RS.

Has anyone ever tried a 145/70 18 temporary spare? This is within 1/10 of 1 percent of circumference of stock TT RS size wheel/tire. However, I think it is a wider tire and may need a 5 inch rim. The VW rim cited at the beginning of the thread is 3.5 inches. Not sure if wheel is to narrow to hold the 145/70 size tire.

Any thoughts are appreciated.


----------



## temporarychicken (Oct 16, 2012)

21212 said:


> I am trying to use the info in this thread to develop a spare for a TT RS.
> 
> Has anyone ever tried a 145/70 18 temporary spare? This is within 1/10 of 1 percent of circumference of stock TT RS size wheel/tire. However, I think it is a wider tire and may need a 5 inch rim. The VW rim cited at the beginning of the thread is 3.5 inches. Not sure if wheel is to narrow to hold the 145/70 size tire.
> 
> Any thoughts are appreciated.


Your work in this area will be most appreciated.

I got a puncture last friday night, and was flat-bedded home. To get to the tyre shop the following Monday, I borrowed the space-saver spare from my other-half's Audi A4 (B8 model).

I didn't check the circumference of the spacesaver itself, but I did check the circumference matched on the actual tyres on both cars, which was within a few mm.

The space-saver fitted nicely on the rear, but would in no-way bolt to the front of the TT RS due to fouling the large calipers. Since the space-saver only fits on the back, and my puncture was on the front, I had to effect the "double shuffle" but this just means changing 2 tyres on the same side after a puncture, not one.

If it is of use to you, let me know and I will go and get the full details of the spacesaver including photos and spec of the tyre/rim/part number?


----------



## 21212 (Nov 1, 2012)

Sorry to hear of your dilemma. I live in the US and there are lots of places here where this is no phone cell phone service and a flat is potentially serious trouble. You may have actually stumbled on the same solution that I came across while trolling through wheels available at various junk yards. I don't have the stats handy, but I found a 19 inch audi compact spare that is within a few mm of the exact circumference of the 255/35 19 wheel on the US model. Not sure if you have the same wheel in UK.

Anyway, the solution for me is exactly what you describe. If a flat occurs on the front, it involves jockeying a good rear wheel to the front and placing the spare on the rear. My research didn't turn up any compact wheels that can clear large brake calipers from Brembo, Alcon and so on.

When I get the spare I ordered from the junkyard and try it out, I will post the exact tire and wheel combination.


----------

